# Keel rollers with a semi v alum boat?



## richg99 (Dec 12, 2010)

I have a 160W semi-V Lowe that I purchased 2 weeks ago. The boat has been in the water once and all appears well there. 

HOWEVER...the trailer was not fit properly to the boat. It was purchased after the original trailer rusted out by the former owner. 

I brought it to the largest trailer firm in Houston...and they adjusted the bunks and cut off the old welded supports and replaced them with galvanized adjustable supports. So far so good....NOT.... When crawling around to re-do a light issue, I noticed that the boat is way too high. I noticed that same thing when I launched her. 

OK...tomorrow I head back to the trailer guys and have them fix the height problem. 

The next....and now most important question is....this trailer has two keel rollers. The boat is a slight semi V. I PRESUME that the keel should be touching the keel rollers. However, this is my first "tin boat" and I want to be sure that keel rollers are OK on an aluminum boat. I can't figure out any reason why that would not be so..but..I sure don't want to take a third trip back to the trailer guys. thanks for any help. Rich


----------



## richg99 (Dec 13, 2010)

OK I was WRONG.. After getting the trailer out in full daylight this morning, I see that the trailer guys already have the boat at its lowest possible point. Given that this trailer was never matched to this boat...they did the best they could. I could not see the stern yesterday because I had the boat jammed far back into my garage.

The stern roller looks like it will do its job. The fore roller would have to be raised ten inches to do anything at all....and it is welded on. I see no reason to change anything right now. 

I know at least one launch that I can use with no troubles. I will have to try a few others over the next week or so and see if I have a problem launching/recovering. Thanks for all of the help here, anyhow. regards, Rich


----------



## GreatWhite (Dec 13, 2010)

Hey Rich,

I think I am in the same boat (pun intended) as you.....

My tinny is on a magic-tilt trailer, made for a much bigger boat....and the bunks are adjusted so the keel is supported on the rollers, and the bunks support the hull....weight is mostly on the bunks and the keel is barely touching the rollers....

When I load the boat, the fwd rollers, lift the deep V of the bow, the rear rollers never get touched til the boat is pulled out and settles onto the bunks/rollers....

Pics of the trailer and boat sitting on the trailer.....NOTE: Trailer overhaul (paint, new tounge, winch, bunks) is winter project as our lakes start to freeze over as seen in pic....as well as paint job on the boat!

Garrett


----------



## richg99 (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice pix and great location. Where are you?

Yep, a tilting trailer would take all of my concerns away. I fish the salt water flats of South Texas and most of the ramps are very, very shallow. Heck, some of the bays might not be over 3 or 4 feet deep.... a half mile out. 

The freshwater lakes around here will have steep enough ramps, I believe. It is the salt water areas that I like to fish that may give me some issues. Oh well, I bought the boat at a great price. I DON'T want to pay half as much for a new trailer as did for the boat. 

My trailer sits in my garage this very minute.... waiting for the Rustoleum primer coat to fully dry. Tomorrow the trailer gets a new coat of semi-gloss black. I wanted to try to match the maroon color of the hull...but could not find a good match. Black will be a LOT easier to touch up as time goes on, that is for sure. Thanks for sharing. regards, Rich


----------



## GreatWhite (Dec 14, 2010)

Hey Rich,

I am in Northern Arizona.....sunshine and cool summers...sunshine and cold in winter!

I am going to mod the trailer to eliminate the tilt feature, as I have no need for it, and it is worn/rusted, but if I was coastal, it would come in handy.....


----------



## 89Suburban (Dec 14, 2010)

Great White:

Is there a reason the jack stand on the trailer is in the upright position and the wheel is in ths water? :shock: =D>


----------



## richg99 (Dec 14, 2010)

Neat... I've only been in AZ a couple of times. I helped set up an office for a firm about 40 or so years ago in Carefree, AZ. 

Many, many years later... I was asked to give a talk to a group. Site was Phoenix...in July or August. I asked them if the invitation to speak was praise or a penalty. Ha Ha Rich


----------

